# Getting a curved bar Elgin ready for OA bath



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been successful using the wood bleach method. But I haven't really done anything this crusty. What kind of prepping would I do for it to get the best results. Thank you for any help. 

All the decals are in tact still and. The OG color is brown! Really cool bike.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 2, 2017)

take the seat off first


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

Leave her crusty! 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

It's a friends and he's not into crusty if it were mine I would have !


----------



## the2finger (Jun 2, 2017)

Ride the Rust


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> It's a friends and he's not into crusty if it were mine I would have !


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 2, 2017)

A tetanus shot and he's good to go.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 2, 2017)

I would ride it through the nearest car wash. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hahha funny he did take it to the car wash before he brought it over here. Idk it's growing on me I like the style of it! And the Og color is brown.  Kinda cool. She's taking a bath now. Will update you guys tomorrow  thanks for all the comments!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Great bike, with a very attractive finish!


----------



## Kruez (Jun 2, 2017)

Want to see how it turns out in the OA.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2017)

Who ever rusted that did a perfect professional job! Not many around like that with perfectly matching rust. :eek:


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

hopefully she cleans up good.  Yea it was definitely rusted perfectly. And the bike had a real nasty stinch to it. Old grease maybe!? Haha idk. Will definitely keep you guys posted


----------



## Intense One (Jun 2, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> hopefully she cleans up good.  Yea it was definitely rusted perfectly. And the bike had a real nasty stinch to it. Old grease maybe!? Haha idk. Will definitely keep you guys posted



The suspense is killing me....I like the bike just the way it is but curious how it will look after an OA bath.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

Me too!! Now if I can just get the guy to sell it to me!


----------



## Intense One (Jun 2, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Me too!! Now if I can just get the guy to sell it to me!



He doesn't like rust so tell him it won't clean up so he will sell it to you "crusty"!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hahaha I want it! The brown with some Creme colored tires would loook good on it!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2017)

Dip that baby and lets see it


----------



## barracuda (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 3, 2017)

Screw Crusty! Dunk that sucker!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 3, 2017)

Oops late to the game here I see it's already dunkin'.....

You could tell your friend it was soooo crusty it just up and dissolved completely POOOF! I'm so sorry man...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hahha after seeing the results I kinda like that idea Nate. 

Ok so here it is.  Still a little crusty but just the perfect amount of crust.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh how I can't believe I have to give this back!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 3, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 476049 View attachment 476050 View attachment 476051 View attachment 476052 View attachment 476053 View attachment 476054 View attachment 476055 View attachment 476056 View attachment 476057 Hahha after seeing the results I kinda like that idea Nate.
> 
> Ok so here it is.  Still a little crusty but just the perfect amount of crust.



Just right!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks great and the cream tires were the perfect touch


----------



## Kstone (Jun 3, 2017)

That is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen :eek:

Where do you live? Tell him it got stolen because soon that won't be a lie.....


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 3, 2017)

It's yours now!! .....the tires at least and after all that backbreaking work!!

This is what happened a sharknado!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks you!  A lot of sweat involved in this one! And I didn't want to screw it up! But I believe it's going to work out. One of the coolest color combos I've seen !


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 3, 2017)

Back breaking is correct my back is on fire!!!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 3, 2017)

How long did you leave it for? Came out really nice.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 4, 2017)

Roughly 20 hrs. Then I pressure washed it. Then wd40 the crap out of it.  Then steel wool....


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 7, 2017)

Turned out pretty damn cool, I'd have a hard time letting that go back!! Nice job!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2017)

Great job!

What ratio of OA to water did you use?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

It was extremely hard lettting it go back! I filled a baby pool up pretty high I beleive I have a pic I'll post to give you a idea, but I used roughy a cup of wood bleach and mixed it around them added the parts in there!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2017)

I love this bike, nice stuff popping up in Peoria lately!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

The guy has been in it for awhile. About 4 months ago he tried selling me this rough looking pre war schwinn frame and fork. An other little peices for 800. Me not knowing much about the pre war stuff I passed. And it ended up being a double duty fork. Had a canti tank. Thinking back probably should have jumped on it. But he likes the Rare of the rare and has a basement full of crazy stuff. I love going over there and just looking at all the neat bikes. Great guy too. There's a Elgin on CL in Peoria he wants 200$ for I'm kinda up in the air on it. Looks a little rotten but has the tank. But I'll def keep you guys posted maybe he will end up selling me the curved bar I could only hope. One of my favorite style bikes! Thanks for all the replies!!! Much appreciated


----------

